# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Gezonde voeding,wat is dat? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Gezonde voeding, wat is dat?*


Gezonde voeding is niet zomaar in 1-2-3 uit te leggen. Er zijn boekenkasten vol geschreven over gezonde voeding. In dit artikel geef ik je daarom enkele basisprincipes mee.

Waarschijnlijk weet je dat gefrituurd voedsel, suiker, slechte vetten, vet vlees, koekjes en snoepgoed niet gezond zijn. Maar misschien denk je bijvoorbeeld ook dat noten en zaden, vette vis en zuivel slecht zijn. Dan doe je er goed aan om dit artikel te lezen.

*Als we gezonde voeding opdelen in de verschillende categorieën, is dit een goed overzicht:*

*Zuivel:* kies voor magere varianten. Deze bevatten alle benodigde voedingsstoffen, maar veel minder vetten dan de volle varianten. Voorbeelden: magere yoghurt, kwark, melk, enz… Kies zoveel mogelijk onbewerkte producten. Tegenwoordig staan de koelkasten van de warenhuizen vol met fruityoghurt en -kaasjes. Deze bevatten naast allerlei toegevoegde stoffen meestal ook een bom suiker of zoetstoffen. 
*Vlees:* opteer voor magere vleessoorten zoals kip, kalkoen, konijn en beperk de echte vette vleessoorten zoals varkensribben, worsten en vet beleg. Af en toe een steak is geen probleem, zolang het niet dagelijks is. 
*Vis:* alle vissoorten, schaal- en schelpdieren zijn zeer gezond. Met vis kan je weinig verkeerd doen. De vette vissoorten (zalm, makreel) zijn zelfs het gezondst voor je, omdat ze grote hoeveelheden omega-3 vetten bevatten. 
*Granen:* eet altijd bruine boterhammen (volkorenbrood of andere donkere broodsoorten. Wit brood wordt door je lichaam op dezelfde manier behandeld als pure suiker. Wit brood is eigenlijk snoepgoed. Schrap het van je menu! 
Daarnaast kies je voor natuurlijke ontbijtgranen zoals havermout, muesli,… Populaire ontbijtgranen (meestal met chocosmaak of honing) zijn suikerbommen! Ze zijn niet gezond voor jou maar ook niet voor je kinderen! Lees het etiket even en kijk hoeveel suikers en siropen er in verwerkt zijn. Een gezond begin van de dag? Ik dacht het niet! 

*Groenten en fruit*: groenten en fruit moeten een groot deel van je menu uitmaken. Schep je bord altijd halfvol groenten en neem pas daarna vlees/vis en bijgerechten (aardappelen, rijst, pasta,…) 
Koolhydraten: aardappelen (opgelet met vleesjus!), bruine rijst, volkorenpasta, tarwekorrels en andere natuurlijke graansoorten. Zaken als witte rijst, witte pasta schrap je van je menu. Dit zijn producten die allerlei processen hebben ondergaan om ze wit te maken en zijn slecht voor je lichaam 

Producten die je moet schrappen of zoveel mogelijk vermijden: witte pasta, witte rijst, wit brood, suiker, slechte vetten in koekjes, chips, enz; witte bloem, vet vlees, vette zuivel. 

In de gids op www.vermageren.com lees je alles over gezonde voeding (ik kan je hier wel de principes uitleggen, maar ik kan niet in detail treden). De gids is bedoeld voor mensen die op een gezonde en veilige manier willen vermageren, maar eigenlijk zou IEDEREEN er goed aan doen om de richtlijnen toe te passen. Waarom?

Omdat het gezond is voor iedereen om gezond te eten en te leven. Van groot tot klein, van jong tot oud, man of vrouw, blank of zwart. Je hebt tenslotte maar één lichaam, je draagt er dus best zorg voor. Als je alles wil leren over gezonde voeding, is de gids op www.vermageren.com onmisbaar. 

(Bron: Gezondheidsweb.com)

----------

